# SU Ruby Scripts



## Chris Knight (3 Feb 2007)

Is there a list of which scripts work with SU6 - it seems that very few do and I am not sure either if those that require parametric.rb and windows .rb will work?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Feb 2007)

parametric.rb is included with SU6 and resides in the Tools folder. Take look there and see what other scripts are there.

As far as scripts that don't work, I haven't found any yet. Have you found any that don't? Which ones?

BTW, be discerning in the scripts you do download. The more scripts you have in the plugins folder, the longer it takes SU to open.


----------



## Chris Knight (4 Feb 2007)

Dave,
I should have mentioned that I am using Google SU6. There is no parametric.rb included with the installer package as far as I can see. It is definitely not in the tools folder..

Many of the rb scripts ask for this (with error messages as it can't be found) so lots don't work.


----------



## Nick W (4 Feb 2007)

Chris,

Have you seen this post by Dave, and followed the links? There are some differences about which scipts are stored where, but ALL Ruby scripts should still work if installed properly. They are, after all, only text files which are interpreted at run time.


----------



## Chris Knight (4 Feb 2007)

Nick,

Yes, I have seen that but I don't see a new copy of parametric.rb anywhere. The file I have and similarly on the web is from 2004. If I place it in the Plugins or Tools directories, files that need it just complain  

In the error dialogue below it mentions three files, paramtric, tubealong path and weld, that it doesn't like for example

Error Loading File parametric.rb
/Library/Application Support/Google SketchUp 6/SketchUp/Plugins/parametric.rb:1: parse error, unexpected '<'
<xml>

^
/Library/Application Support/Google SketchUp 6/SketchUp/Plugins/parametric.rb:1: parse error, unexpected tIDENTIFIER, expecting $
<xml>

^Error Loading File TubeAlongPath.rb
/Library/Application Support/Google SketchUp 6/SketchUp/Plugins/TubeAlongPath.rb:1: parse error, unexpected '<'
<xml>

^
/Library/Application Support/Google SketchUp 6/SketchUp/Plugins/TubeAlongPath.rb:1: parse error, unexpected tIDENTIFIER, expecting $
<xml>

^Error Loading File weld.rb
/Library/Application Support/Google SketchUp 6/SketchUp/Plugins/weld.rb:1: parse error, unexpected '<'
<xml>

^
/Library/Application Support/Google SketchUp 6/SketchUp/Plugins/weld.rb:1: parse error, unexpected tIDENTIFIER, expecting $
<xml>

^


----------



## Chris Knight (4 Feb 2007)

Eureka!
I was downloading the scripts from here http://www.crai.archi.fr/RubyLibraryDepot

This is a French site and I was using his English page which hasn't been updated to correct links, so when I saved the link to the ruby script, what I was actually saving was an HTM file saying the script could not be found. It was only when I opened the scripts in a text editor that I realised this had happened  The scripts on the French pages do work - albeit the dialogues where they exist in the scripts are in French


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Feb 2007)

Chris, do you still have the previous version of GSU on your computer? If you do you can just copy the Ruby scripts from the old Plugins folder. Just don't copy the entire contents.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Feb 2007)

By the way, I told a lie. Parametric.rb should be in the Plugins folder. Here's what my Plugins and Tools folders look like. Keep in mind that some of the scripts I have won't work in the free version of SU.


----------



## Chris Knight (4 Feb 2007)

Dave,
Thanks. Unfortunately my previous scripts were on a windows machine that died (was one of the events that precipitated my move to a Mac).


----------

